# Minneapolis Zombie Pub Crawl 2010



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hubby and I went to Minneapolis Zombie Pub Crawl this year (2nd year in a row) - imagine 15,000 zombies roaming the streets. INSANE!!

I was an 80's zombie and he was a nerd zombie. Enjoy!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice!! That's a nice twist giving the zombie a theme. What fun to party with 15,000 other zombies!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats awsome!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome 

How cool is it to have a yearly zombie pub crawl!!?

Nothing like that around here........ I'm moving to Minneapolis


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Its usually the 2nd weekend in October. This was the 6th year. Its grown alot! The first year there were only like 200 people. Last year there were about 4000. This year they were trying to break a world record. I think alot of people turned out this year because the weather was amazing - last year it was like 35 and freezing. This year it was about 75! I really enjoy seeing the costumes people come up with!! Lots of bride zombies this year, a few Lady Gaga zombies, a teletubby zombie, lol. Good fun. And the looks of people who have no clue what's going on are absolutely priceless!!


----------

